# New feeder serves double purpose



## 91baby (Jan 15, 2013)

First you eat, then you rest  Hadn't had it up for 5 minutes till she figured out how to get on top. She is a pill, but a sweet one. LOL


----------



## sbhministry (Oct 12, 2012)

Love the feeder and of course the goats! I like the tray to catch some of the hay that drops. Hmmm...maybe we could add a tray to our wooden homemade one that is like this without the tray. Where did you purchase this feeder?


----------



## HalfAChanceFarm (Dec 1, 2012)

Where did you purchase that feeder from? Cute goats too haha


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail....5&ccd=IGO045&gclid=COGai5-wxLgCFckWMgod-UMAPw

This is where I bought mine. Love it.


----------



## 91baby (Jan 15, 2013)

Mine came from http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/o...-168793-galvanized-steel?openTab=reviews#tabs
I love the tray but also the size. I really needed something fairly small.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Goats will be goats, LOL


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

*Feeding time show-and-tell*

so cute!


----------

